# DirecTV HD Tivo goes down in price!!!



## dthreet (Jan 18, 2006)

This makes me want to puke in the floor!!!  DirecTv just droped the price to $399.00 plus $100.00 rebate. I paid almost $700 for my HR10-250, and now you can lease one for $299.00 after rebate.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

Remember the price of the first DVD players? How about the first CD players?


----------



## dthreet (Jan 18, 2006)

True guess I should should feel lucky that i didn't pay $1800.00 in 2004


----------



## DTVPro (Jun 24, 2005)

people get all emo over the stupidest stuff


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

I understand paying more to be "Have the best" when it's first released, but I just purchased/leased one 2 weeks ago, and paid $499. I called this morning to see if anything could be done about the price, maybe some credits or something. Nothing. This month is my 3rd year aniversary with Directv, and I spend about $160 a month. Kinda pi***s me off.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

If it is within the last few weeks....

Call, and see if they can credit you the difference...

I am still one of those that dropped $1,000k on it

When there where people managing to get it for "free" after credits/rebates ect...


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Hey, I was on the preorder list and was lucky enough to get it for $899 by putting down a $100 deposit months in advance. At the same time many people were paying $999 retail and some ridiculous prices on ebay.

I bought a second one for a net cost of around $75 right before leasing started.


----------



## Proc (Jan 21, 2006)

According to some of the folks over at satelliteguys, if you threaten to cancel the NFL ST, they'll give you the thing for free. http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?p=583544#post583544


----------



## sschwart (Apr 4, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> If it is within the last few weeks....
> 
> Call, and see if they can credit you the difference...
> 
> ...


I ordered mine 2 weeks ago, and they gave me $50 off since they already had given me some credits when I talked to retension. Not the best, but I'm content with the net price once you take credits and programming discounts into account.

And the rebate is only for new subscribers. So, $399 for existing users.


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

Last year, I picked it up for $299.00 (customer retention special) - $150.00 instant credit off = $149.00 - $100.00 mail-in rebate = $49.00 + free HDTV package and free ShowTime for 6 months + free installation. It was a great deal and I had to play customer retention CSR roulette a little bit to get it in the first place, but I couldn't be happier that I did it.


----------



## Barryrod (Mar 17, 2006)

ebonovic said:


> I am still one of those that dropped $1,000k on it
> ...


Dang....You payed a Million Bucks for an HR10-250???


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Barryrod said:


> Dang....You payed a Million Bucks for an HR10-250???


After finance charges on the credit card.... sure feels like it.


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

You really need to set up your situation such that you pay credit cards in full immediately when they are due in order to not have to pay any finance charges.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

BillyT2002 said:


> You really need to set up your situation such that you pay credit cards in full immediately when they are due in order to not have to pay any finance charges.


 What fun would that be? 
Some day I'll get there... but no time soon.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Is $299 a purchase or lease?


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Is $299 a purchase or lease?


Anything you get directly from Directv is going to be a lease.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

kturcotte said:


> Anything you get directly from Directv is going to be a lease.


So, you have to pay $300 for a piece of equipment you can't keep?


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

> So, you have to pay $300 for a piece of equipment you can't keep?


How about that money down when you lease a car?


----------



## shelland (Jul 12, 2003)

Proc said:


> According to some of the folks over at satelliteguys, if you threaten to cancel the NFL ST, they'll give you the thing for free. http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?p=583544#post583544


Read more carefully - there is nothing about threatening to cancel ST. Current ST subscribers have gotten the deal, and on-the-spot subscribers have gotten the deal.

I just signed up for ST about 3 months ago. I called and said I had been reading about an offer for free HD-Tivo with ST, and they gave it to me. I never mentioned anything about leaving D* or cancelling any programming. End of story.

People have had widely different luck with this one. Make sure you call Retention, and if at first you don't succeed...


----------



## shelland (Jul 12, 2003)

dthreet said:


> This makes me want to puke in the floor!!!  DirecTv just droped the price to $399.00 plus $100.00 rebate. I paid almost $700 for my HR10-250, and now you can lease one for $299.00 after rebate.


Then I better not mention that last night I got one for $0 plus 19.99 for shipping, with a 19.99 credit to cover the shipping and 3 months of HD package for free... (plus the cost of Sunday Ticket - which I had already signed up for)


----------



## vtfan99 (May 19, 2006)

shelland said:


> Read more carefully - there is nothing about threatening to cancel ST. Current ST subscribers have gotten the deal, and on-the-spot subscribers have gotten the deal.
> 
> I just signed up for ST about 3 months ago. I called and said I had been reading about an offer for free HD-Tivo with ST, and they gave it to me. I never mentioned anything about leaving D* or cancelling any programming. End of story.
> 
> People have had widely different luck with this one. Make sure you call Retention, and if at first you don't succeed...


Im hoping you're right on this one. I called about an hour ago (I think it was the retention number) and the rep I spoke to insisted that this deal was only available to current ST holders that wanted to cancel. I told her that I sould sign up for ST if I got the deal, otherwise I would do nothing at all (she still tried to sell me the TIVO separately). She said ok....sorry. So I guess I will call back.

Can someone PM me the retention number?


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

I took the email route, and asked them about the HD DVR being free. They replied back the they had credited the amount to my account (Basically just removed the charge for the HD DVR). I was a little unsatisfied with the HD DVR when I first got it, for $500, but for free, I'm very happy!


----------



## tnedator (Dec 4, 2003)

dthreet said:


> This makes me want to puke in the floor!!!  DirecTv just droped the price to $399.00 plus $100.00 rebate. I paid almost $700 for my HR10-250, and now you can lease one for $299.00 after rebate.


I paid over $800 for my first DirecTV receiver. Not a HD Tivo, not a Tivo, just a simple old RCA DirecTV receiver. I waited about 8 months or so after DirecTV launched to buy mine. A couple of my friends bought them right away and spent around $1200 for theirs. One 18" dish, and one standard RCA receiver, didn't even include installation. That was generally $195 or higher, so we all did it ourselves.

Early adopters pay a premium.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

Posted in HDTV thread as well.......

Been w/DTV since '98, ST all except 2005. Got ST in 2006 w/free superfan in April's deal. Called retention...said I wanted the HD Tivo blowout special....he pulled it up, said OK, and started processing......Flag came up that I got Tivo (SD) blowout in February...allowed 1 free receiver per year only...I said yes but I pay a lot of money and one of their best customers....I also said I'd give her good feedback to supervisor to make it work....worked...I was Asked if I wanted anything else, I said shipping, 3 months HD programming, and installation free--got it. I'm feeling the fricking joy....

HR10-250 Free
S/H Free
3 mths HD Free
Install Free

This retention CSR was sharp....one of the best I've had....but it helps to be super nice as well......
This worked on the first phone call to retention....today.

I did hold to speak w/supervisor after the deal and gave very good feedback for my CSR.

Say what you want, beats Ebay's prices....

CSR indicated the next model HD-DVR is actually the HR20-700, not HR20-250, records 300hrs SD/70hrs HD, still no release date, but beta testing is now occuring in certain markets with certain people.......software same as R15.....BLA....

Also indicated the 6.x update for HR10-250 would be released around the same time the HR20-700 receiver is....DTV is just making sure it can be applied to their own IRD's only and that slices cannot be used on Tivo SA units....yea still holding my breath...but still not all negative hope anyway....

Good luck with your calls...


----------



## webcrawlr (Mar 4, 2004)

I just took advantage of that offer as well.

HR10-250 free
3 mnths HD free
NFL Superfan free
Dish upgrade free (3 lbn if needed)
Install free
I Paid s/h
I paid NFL Sunday Ticket


Not a bad deal! Thanks to those that posted this deal!


----------



## Wilmo54 (Jan 12, 2003)

Okay, first off I don't visit nearly as often as I used to before I bought my HD Tivo. After all, now I have a lot of TV to watch.

Anyway, I was on the board a while back and people were talking about paying big money to *lease* a machine and now DTV is back to giving them away...Almost.

What in the heck is DTV doing? The HR10-250 goes from a grand, then the prices dropped a little, then the whole Best Buy coupon thing and about the same time you could call DTV and *buy* the machine and get a deal similar to today's pricing. Then the prices go back up and it's to lease the unit and now it's back to credits and free programming to lease the machine.

Is this latest price drop because we are getting close to the mpeg4 units? Or is it something else all together?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tnedator (Dec 4, 2003)

Wilmo54 said:


> Is this latest price drop because we are getting close to the mpeg4 units? Or is it something else all together?


Look two posts above your own for some insight.


----------



## xr400 (Jul 12, 2005)

dthreet said:


> This makes me want to puke in the floor!!!  DirecTv just droped the price to $399.00 plus $100.00 rebate. I paid almost $700 for my HR10-250, and now you can lease one for $299.00 after rebate.


Is it a TiVo? I thought D* quit selling Tivo.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

xr400 said:


> Is it a TiVo? I thought D* quit selling Tivo.


Tivo- yes.....they didn't quit selling them....but they aren't making them anymore either.....depleting their stock of them......you win.....


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

codespy said:


> Tivo- yes.....they didn't quit selling them....but they aren't making them anymore either.....depleting their stock of them......you win.....


Actually, my understanding is that they have stopped providing TiVo's on SD DVRs, and are providing their own branded version of TiVo (but not really a TiVo)...

I bet the same will happen once they have their own branded version of an HD DVR... Until then, they will continue to distribute TiVos for the HDTV DVR customers...


----------



## wvtivoman (Mar 27, 2005)

I called earlier today and cancelled my ST and would have kept the package had they offered me the HD DVR but they wouldn't go for it. I was offered the HD NON-DVR package for free but obviously that was of no interest to me. Having Direct and ST for 'several' years now I had hoped for more but no go.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

So what's the word on upgrading leased machines?

My guess would be that one should upgrade to brand new disks and store the original disk for the eventual return...


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Called to cancel DirecTV last Friday evening, after install of Comcast cable. DirecTV asked me why. Told them I couldn't get a good deal on an HD DVR. They said they had just started giving them at no charge, plus $19.99 for shipping. And offered all kinds of credits. Then the CSR in retention checks my account and notices that I called twice in February for and HD DVR, but they held firm at $499 then. He said he'd even waive the shipping now. Nice, but too late. Staying with cable, for now. Lousy DVR compared to the TiVo interface. But overall cable package offering is significantly better, for the same monthly price. They offer internet, which I will switch to soon as well. And the Comcast remote control is actually quite fantastic and highly customizable for all the components in my home theater system. Oh yea, no question that at least in my case, Comcast signal quality is signficantly better than what I was getting from DirecTV. The pendulum will probably swing back towards satellite sometime in the future, but for now I am back on cable. I would not have even looked if I could have gotten the HD TiVo price down from DirecTV back in February. Don't know if this pricing change is reflective of trying to empty the inventory, or due to cable competition, or something else.


----------



## jkrell (Nov 27, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> If it is within the last few weeks....
> 
> Call, and see if they can credit you the difference...
> 
> ...


I might just do that -- I purchased one 2-3 weeks ago. Got it for $379, but no rebate....


----------



## pintnight (Oct 6, 2004)

dthreet said:


> This makes me want to puke in the floor!!!  DirecTv just droped the price to $399.00 plus $100.00 rebate. I paid almost $700 for my HR10-250, and now you can lease one for $299.00 after rebate.


Don't feel too bad, I got it for $0.00.


----------



## snooplives (Jan 17, 2004)

I called twice - was very nice both times - And the two csr's I spoke to said that what I read on the internet is a bunch of bs. I called and asked specifically for the HD Tivo Blowout sale, and the best the guy could do for me was give me superfan for free and $150 credit towards hardware. I don't want to pay $150 for a slow ass hr-10-250. I want it for free! 

I've been with D* since 97 and spend about $100 per month plus NFLST. I didn't mention the forum in the second phone call. The second csr basically said I had to mention some magic words, but because I didn't say them, he couldn't give me the deal. Are the magic words I want to cancel my service?


----------



## bmb (Sep 13, 2005)

HomieG said:


> Called to cancel DirecTV last Friday evening, after install of Comcast cable. DirecTV asked me why. Told them I couldn't get a good deal on an HD DVR. They said they had just started giving them at no charge, plus $19.99 for shipping. And offered all kinds of credits. Then the CSR in retention checks my account and notices that I called twice in February for and HD DVR, but they held firm at $499 then. He said he'd even waive the shipping now. Nice, but too late. Staying with cable, for now.


I think this is beautiful. I have always been disgusted with the Directv HD DVR situation (huge lease fees), and I'm glad to see someone stood up and did something. I would do the same thing, but I'm in a condo where satellite is part of our assessments, so I can't leave (because there is no cable in our building) and even if I could I wouldn't even benefit financially because directv is guaranteed those monthly fees.

I love how in situations like this you tell them you will have to leave if they can't help you on price, they don't believe you, then you do leave, and they are like, "wait, I can give it to you for free."

Anyways, good job!


----------



## 94SupraTT (Feb 17, 2005)

dthreet said:


> This makes me want to puke in the floor!!!  DirecTv just droped the price to $399.00 plus $100.00 rebate. I paid almost $700 for my HR10-250, and now you can lease one for $299.00 after rebate.


Mine was $499 - $200 instant and a $200 mail in rebate. So it was $99 total. I also got the HD Pack for free for 3 months. It is not a leased unit.


----------



## churd9 (May 8, 2006)

who has th e phone # for retention someone posted it and i called but i cant find it now i want to try again they only offered me one for 250.00 and 3 months hd free that was about a month ago


----------



## Tonedeaf (Sep 24, 2004)

churd9 said:


> who has th e phone # for retention someone posted it and i called but i cant find it now i want to try again they only offered me one for 250.00 and 3 months hd free that was about a month ago


Probably already found it, but 800-824-9081


----------



## curbside (Apr 30, 2005)

I just got an HR10-250 for the $19.95 s/h and free installation within 24 hours. My old Samsung HD receiver died and I was going to cancel the HD programming. The CSR at retention was very nice.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

curbside said:


> I just got an HR20-250 for the $19.95 s/h and free installation within 24 hours.


and it will be leased equipment...


----------



## untouchable (Apr 13, 2005)

snooplives said:


> I called twice - was very nice both times - And the two csr's I spoke to said that what I read on the internet is a bunch of bs. I called and asked specifically for the HD Tivo Blowout sale, and the best the guy could do for me was give me superfan for free and $150 credit towards hardware. I don't want to pay $150 for a slow ass hr-10-250. I want it for free!
> 
> I've been with D* since 97 and spend about $100 per month plus NFLST. I didn't mention the forum in the second phone call. The second csr basically said I had to mention some magic words, but because I didn't say them, he couldn't give me the deal. Are the magic words I want to cancel my service?


You have to think about what you're asking for though...I have a few friends that confirmed that they ARE NOT GIVING IT AWAY...On one hand, yes you have been a customer of theirs for years, but on the other hand, they have to think about business needs and customer needs..They have to be giving away an insane amount of their money every day. Not just for equipment, but programming, service calls, and other services. If you were Chase Carey, would you want your employees giving away this piece of hardware to every customer that threatened to cancel their service. Remember, they probably gain 2-5 customers for every one they lose...not good business to just throw your money away...is it


----------



## curbside (Apr 30, 2005)

rminsk said:


> and it will be leased equipment...


and they can have it back when I'm done with it.


----------



## beanpoppa (Jan 7, 2004)

When you aren't paying upfront costs to acquire the equipment (small s/h fees aside), then who cares if it's leased? When are charging $100's to get something that must be returned in 1,2, or 10 years when you are done with it, that's a different story.



rminsk said:


> and it will be leased equipment...


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

beanpoppa said:


> When you aren't paying upfront costs to acquire the equipment (small s/h fees aside), then who cares if it's leased? When are charging $100's to get something that must be returned in 1,2, or 10 years when you are done with it, that's a different story.


Because in the long run it may cost you more. I have several DirecTiVo and lifetime service (no longer available). If I were leasing them for the period I have had them I would of already paid well over what I paid for them.


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

rminsk said:


> Because in the long run it may cost you more. I have several DirecTiVo and lifetime service (no longer available). If I were leasing them for the period I have had them I would of already paid well over what I paid for them.


How can $0 for $0/month cost more?

The lease fee takes the place of the additional receiver fee, not in addition to it.


----------



## Charlutz (Apr 7, 2005)

AstroDad said:


> How can $0 for $0/month cost more?
> 
> The lease fee takes the place of the additional receiver fee, not in addition to it.


He's avoiding the $6 month dvr fee with his lifetime service. I guess it could add up.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

total choice premier= $0 DVR fee


----------



## killerdc (Jan 21, 2005)

I called on this and got the story it was for Sunday Ticket customers, but he gave me what seemed like a good deal.

399.00 cost-250 instant credit, pay 149 up front, then gave me 10 dollars a month off my bill for 12 months, so total cost was 29 bucks. Seemed fair to me.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

killerdc said:


> 399.00 cost-250 instant credit, pay 149 up front, then gave me 10 dollars a month off my bill for 12 months, so total cost was 29 bucks. Seemed fair to me.


Plus the lease fee...


----------



## Charlutz (Apr 7, 2005)

rminsk said:


> Plus the lease fee...


But no mirror fee...


----------



## nellee (May 26, 2002)

rminsk said:


> Plus the lease fee...


total choice premier= $0 DVR fee


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

nellee said:


> total choice premier= $0 DVR fee


This has popped up twice in the past 2 pages; do your cool shades indicate that in addition to the comped DVR fee you also skip MIRRORING fees? Or in the case of a leased unit, the lease fees?


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

nellee said:


> total choice premier= $0 DVR fee


DVR fee != lease fee


----------



## Charlutz (Apr 7, 2005)

rminsk said:


> DVR fee != lease fee


Since when?


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

We appear to be having a nomenclature problem.
DVR Fee = $5.99 / month for subscribing to "DIRECTV DVR Service". This fee is waived for Total Choice Premier subscribers. This monthly fee covers ALL DVRs (DirecTV and/or DirecTV with TiVo) on the account (some report a high limit of 8 receivers). This appears as "DIRECTV DVR Service Fee Monthly" on your statement.

Mirror Fee = $4.99 / month for EACH ADDITIONAL receiver (TiVo or not) after the first one. This appears as "Addition Receiver" on your statement.
(i.e, Total Mirror Fees = $4.99 x (Total # receivers - 1)) 

Lease Fee = $4.99 / month for EACH LEASED receiver. Leased units DO NOT pay a MIRROR fee. I do not know how this appears on your statement.

I don't have any leased units yet, so I don't know if a user with a single Leased box pays the $5.99 DVR fee & the $4.99 Lease fee. Do the Leased units also get "one for free" built into their DVR fee?

Total Choice Platinum subscribers are comped the DVR fee, but are charged Mirror and/or Lease fees as appropriate.


----------



## aktick (Jun 17, 2004)

Just curious...I got an HD-Tivo back in January essentially for free with all of the programming credits and instant rebates. I've been a customer for over 10 years, and that seems to carry some clout when I get on the line trying to get all I can. I had previously gotten 3 SD-Tivos doing this.

But now I'm getting another HDTV, and naturally would like an HD-Tivo for it.

*Has anybody had any luck getting good deals on something like this within the same year, or only 6/7 months later?

I'm also wondering how it might affect my bill, since I own my current HD-Tivo.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Charlutz (Apr 7, 2005)

I got the $299 deal last July/August plus a bunch of programming credits; I just got the free deal. There are 2 ways to get the current free deal. The most common way is if you are an existing nfl st subscriber plus have some premiums, D* sent out mailers with a code. Retention csr's can give you the deal without the code if you otherwise qualify, but if you have the mailer and the code, you can get the free hdtivo (pay $20 s+h). This is a great deal, and commonly available for qualified customers. If you read the thread in the HD forum, others are also getting the same deal even if they don't have nfl st. There is usually some more haggling involved there. There is no gteed way to get it, but if you have the nfl, it should be easier. Never hurts to ask in any event.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

Proc said:


> According to some of the folks over at satelliteguys, if you threaten to cancel the NFL ST, they'll give you the thing for free. http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?p=583544#post583544


I can confirm this is accurate. I just got off the phone with a CSR (initial CSR transferred me to a "special" dept.) who ordered my new H10-250 for *FREE*. It'll be here in a few days. The only condition? I had to agree to a 2-year commitment with this receiver. Not a problem at all. 

BTW, no lease fee either. Just the additional receiver fee of $4.99/mo.


----------



## johnfl (Jan 25, 2005)

So, what will happen when the mpeg4 DVR comes out? Will, because you took this deal, will you be SOL for the latest and greatest deal on that unit?


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

johnfl said:


> So, what will happen when the mpeg4 DVR comes out? Will, because you took this deal, will you be SOL for the latest and greatest deal on that unit?


First of all, the HD TIVO's will be supported for many years to come. Secondly, if DirecTV wishes to make me another "offer I can't refuse," I'll take it.

Truthfully, I am very pleased with this offer they gave me.


----------



## Charlutz (Apr 7, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> BTW, no lease fee either. Just the additional receiver fee of $4.99/mo.


That IS the lease fee, of sorts. Owned receivers pay a mirroring fee. Leased receivers pay a lease fee. Both are $5. It just depends what you called it. You are most assuredly paying a 'lease fee' since your tivo will be leased and not owned. Not a big deal. Just a question of terminology. Either way, it's more or less a free tivo.


----------



## McTivo (Mar 20, 2003)

Charlutz said:


> That IS the lease fee, of sorts. Owned receivers pay a mirroring fee. Leased receivers pay a lease fee. Both are $5. It just depends what you called it. You are most assuredly paying a 'lease fee' since your tivo will be leased and not owned. Not a big deal. Just a question of terminology. Either way, it's more or less a free tivo.


Interestingly, the receivers that I own are paying a $4.99/mo. mirroring fee per receiver. The one receiver that I am leasing is also paying $4.99/mo. (lease fee), but that lease fee is being taxed (whereas the mirroring fee is not being taxed). That kind of sucks. Granted, it's less than a $1 per month, but it sucks in principal!


----------



## gkacher (Jan 10, 2003)

I got a $100 programming credit from a retention CSR. The CSR had me buy the HR10-250 unit online from an authorized reseller. I got that for $336. So mine cost me $236. I already own one HD Tivo and 2 SD DirecTivos.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

Charlutz said:


> That IS the lease fee, of sorts. Owned receivers pay a mirroring fee. Leased receivers pay a lease fee. Both are $5. It just depends what you called it. You are most assuredly paying a 'lease fee' since your tivo will be leased and not owned. Not a big deal. Just a question of terminology. Either way, it's more or less a free tivo.


To me it's not a lease fee if it's the same thing as my other DTIVO and receiver fees, those being $4.99 per additional receiver.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Lord Vader said:


> To me it's not a lease fee if it's the same thing as my other DTIVO and receiver fees, those being $4.99 per additional receiver.


The only real difference is that if you want to stop paying the lease fee you have to give back their box.


----------



## Charlutz (Apr 7, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> To me it's not a lease fee if it's the same thing as my other DTIVO and receiver fees, those being $4.99 per additional receiver.


It's their program. That's what they call it. That was the whole point of switching to a lease model. Same fees, D* takes the depreciation allowance tax benefit and you don't get to keep the equipment when you go. I was correcting your statement that you don't pay a lease fee because it was incorrect and might mislead someone reading the post.


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

I pointed my good friend to this thread. He has DTV and a non-DVR HD box. He called last Wednesday (7/12) and threatened to switch to Cable. He got a Free HD TIVO, no shipping and even Free installation. He did have to committ for 2 more years.

He used the 800# mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> How about that money down when you lease a car?


I won't lease a car unless it's $0 down. If I have to put $$$ down, I'm buying.

I guess you can look at it this way (but I don't). The money you put up front on a lease of D* equipment lowers the monthly cost. So if you are paying $300 up front and it decreases your monthly $10 a month, then it takes 30 months to recoup your investment. Not a bad deal for D*. The questions of course, now that its a lease, is, if the receiver breaks, do they replace it for free? When you would lease your cable box, and it breaks (or your cablemodem), you get a replacement for free. And they will generally upgrade your equipment if you ask too. Does D* do that or do you have to "lease" again?

It sounds more to me like those "pay $300 up front for us to take those photos" and you'll get a modelling job, scam.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

dthreet said:


> This makes me want to puke in the floor!!!  DirecTv just droped the price to $399.00 plus $100.00 rebate. I paid almost $700 for my HR10-250, and now you can lease one for $299.00 after rebate.


This surprises you how?

What about the people who paid $1000 when it was new?


----------

